# I would like to become a Freemason



## TrueTexan (Mar 3, 2014)

I live in Fort Worth TX and I would like to become a Freemason. I have a few family members that have been members and I would like to join as well. My grandfather is the only family member who is still alive and is the one who has talked with me and sparked my interest but my great uncle who died recently was another big influence for me. He was an active member of the Southside Lodge in Fort Worth TX for as long as I could remember and about 2 or 3 years ago had me fill out a petition to join. I did so but at the time I just didn't think it was the right time for me to join so I didn't pursue it further. I feel that I am ready now and would like to see if anyone could help me out by pointing me in the right direction or right person to talk to. Thank you 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 3, 2014)

TrueTexan said:


> I live in Fort Worth TX and I would like to become a Freemason. I have a few family members that have been members and I would like to join as well. My grandfather is the only family member who is still alive and is the one who has talked with me and sparked my interest but my great uncle who died recently was another big influence for me. He was an active member of the Southside Lodge in Fort Worth TX for as long as I could remember and about 2 or 3 years ago had me fill out a petition to join. I did so but at the time I just didn't think it was the right time for me to join so I didn't pursue it further. I feel that I am ready now and would like to see if anyone could help me out by pointing me in the right direction or right person to talk to. Thank you
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Get back in touch with the Lodge that you were petitioning. The secretary will be able to answer any questions that you may have.

It's just that simple.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 3, 2014)

TrueTexan said:


> I live in Fort Worth TX and I would like to become a Freemason. I have a few family members that have been members and I would like to join as well. My grandfather is the only family member who is still alive and is the one who has talked with me and sparked my interest but my great uncle who died recently was another big influence for me. He was an active member of the Southside Lodge in Fort Worth TX for as long as I could remember and about 2 or 3 years ago had me fill out a petition to join. I did so but at the time I just didn't think it was the right time for me to join so I didn't pursue it further. I feel that I am ready now and would like to see if anyone could help me out by pointing me in the right direction or right person to talk to. Thank you
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



If you are interested in a PHA lodge, the following list contains all of the lodges located in Fort Worth:


FORT WORTH*20*RESCUE(817) 451-372420

FORT WORTH140PERFECTION(817) 292-530920

FORT WORTH*159*PANTHER CITY(817) 737-543220

FORT WORTH324PRIDE OF THE SOUTH(817) 535-506820

FT WORTH*75*GRAND TEMPLE(817) 558-958920

FT. WORTH445RAINBOW(972) 681-834220

If you are interested in joining the Grand Lodge of Texas, the following list contains all of the lodges located in Fort Worth:


NUMBERNAMECITYZIPCOUNTYDISTRICTDETAILS148Fort WorthFort Worth76102Tarrant64-A908Julian FeildFort Worth76102Tarrant64-D925PolytechnicFort Worth76134Tarrant64-A942TarrantFort Worth76164-7617Tarrant64-B1114SouthsideFort Worth76134Tarrant64-D1140HandleyFort Worth76112Tarrant64-A1162Cooke-PeavyFort Worth76102Tarrant64-B1183Panther CityFort Worth76102Tarrant64-D1184Arlington HeightsFort Worth76107Tarrant64-A1195TabernacleFort Worth76133-2034Tarrant64-C1244StockyardFort Worth76164Tarrant64-D1341RidgleaFort Worth76116Tarrant64-C1410Lake WorthFort Worth76135Tarrant64-D1433Sunrise DaylightFort Worth76134Tarrant64-A1460Fort Worth Stock ShowFort Worth76135Tarrant64-C

Be sure to only contact lodges that are located on one of these two lists to avoid any confusion. I wish you the best in your journey.


----------



## TrueTexan (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for the information. I have been in contact with Lodge 148 and have been invited to a meeting on Monday to meet with the Senior Deacon and meet some of the other members. I'm really looking forward to talking and meeting everyone. Again, thank you Bro. Stewart and bupton52 for the help and info. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry I've missed this post. I also live and work in the downtown Fort Worth area and would be happy to meet with you if you should care and give direction as you begin your journey. Please feel free to PM me. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Leonard Wells (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been interested in joining Prince Hall Freemasonry since I was a child. My Adopted mother's husband was one. My biological father is one(inactive);so I am his eldest son, a Levy upon joining if I am correct.-Mobile,AL


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 17, 2014)

Leonard Wells said:


> ... so I am his eldest son, a Levy upon joining if I am correct.-Mobile,AL



Usually the word is "lewis" - a crane used to lift and place stones.

Will you be in Alabama long enough to petition?  http://www.mwphglofal.org/index.html Read the pages under the Membership tab.


----------

